# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  كتالوج ديكورات تحفة؟؟؟؟

## مي مؤمن

أقدم لكم كتالوج مميز و رائع لديكورات الصالونات معظمها بلمسات عربية لمصممين مصريين تتضمن أطقم جلوس فاخرة ......ستائر........ معالجات جدارية.......إكسسوارات.......و غيرها

أتمنى أن تنال اعجابكم 



















































































[/]

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

رائع يا مي .. جدا جميلة الديكورات .. تقريبا هيا كلها نفس الاستايل .. لكن كل صورة متميزة عن الاخرى .

شكرا لك على الصور ..

بارك الله فيك .

----------


## مي مؤمن

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> رائع يا مي .. جدا جميلة الديكورات .. تقريبا هيا كلها نفس الاستايل .. لكن كل صورة متميزة عن الاخرى .
> 
> شكرا لك على الصور ..
> 
> بارك الله فيك .


مرسي يا ايمرالد يلا عقبال ما تظبطي بيتك وتعملي في الدكيوات الي على كيفك حبيتي شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك  الرقيق دة

----------


## ندى الايام

حلوين اوى يامى تسلم ايدك حببتى
تقبلى تحياااااااااتى

----------


## مي مؤمن

> حلوين اوى يامى تسلم ايدك حببتى
> تقبلى تحياااااااااتى


مرسي يا انودة على مرورك الجميل عقبال عش الزوجيه ويكون احلى من كدة كمان

----------


## الشمس shrooq

مي مشكورة ع الصور الرائعه .. طول عمري اقول المصري ذوقه حلو

----------


## مي مؤمن

> مي مشكورة ع الصور الرائعه .. طول عمري اقول المصري ذوقه حلو


مرسي يا حبيبتي دة انتي الي زوق بجد ونورتي الموضوع يا قمر

----------


## boukybouky

إيه الحلاوة ديه يا مي ما شاء الله مجموعة أحلي من بعضها 

و أجمل حاجة فيها إنها كلاسيك أنا بعشق الستايل ده 

حلوين أوي بجد و أول صورة ديه تنفع قصر بقي تعقد بجد 

تسلم إيدك يا قمراية 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## rerry

taslm aydek ya mai 
sawer ta7afa

----------


## الطنبور

شكرا لك على الصور ..

بارك الله فيك .

----------


## زهــــراء

حلوووووووووووين جدا يامي الصور 
تسلم ايدك حبيبتي ..
تحياااااااااتي

----------


## Sanzio

جميل والله ذوقك 
تسلم ايدك

----------


## مي مؤمن

> إيه الحلاوة ديه يا مي ما شاء الله مجموعة أحلي من بعضها 
> 
> و أجمل حاجة فيها إنها كلاسيك أنا بعشق الستايل ده 
> 
> حلوين أوي بجد و أول صورة ديه تنفع قصر بقي تعقد بجد 
> 
> تسلم إيدك يا قمراية 
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


مرسي يا بوكي ويسعدني ان المهندسه بوكي تقول على الاختيارات دي حلوة مرسي يا بوكي حبيبتي على مرورك وتعليقك الرقيق وعقبال ما يبقى عندك قصر وتحطي فيه الي انتي عايزاه

----------


## مي مؤمن

> taslm aydek ya mai 
> sawer ta7afa


شكرا يا ريري يا حبيبتي على مرورك ومشاركتك الجميله تحياتي لك




> شكرا لك على الصور ..
> 
> بارك الله فيك .


شكا لمرورك وتعليقك اخي الكريم

----------

